# Shapton Pro 30k Stone



## mhlee

Everyone:

After graciously participating in a few personal passarounds (Thanks, TK!), it's my turn to share. 

I previously won this giveaway: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3060-Supporting-Members-Giveaway-II. After seeing how well many of you take care of others' things, I would like to share this stone with select members of the forum.

Because this is an expensive item, I will ask that you do take particular care with it (and Dave will probably ban me if it gets broken since he generously donated it and it's my duty to make sure it stays in good condition!) and insure it. I'm not asking it to be mailed via any special manner, just insurance. I'll make sure to put it into a very safe, insulated box when the passaround starts. 

The requirements:

If you've participated in a passaround or started a passaround, please just say so. That automatically qualifies you. All vendors and knifemakers are also welcome. 

This passaround will get started shortly after the WCG. Please post in this thread if you're interested and just post which passaround you participated in. If you haven't participated in a passaround, please PM me if you're interested. 

I'll finalize the list of people in a couple of weeks. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## EdipisReks

i'm interested. i participated in the Fowler, Haslinger, Ealy and Rodrigue passarounds, so far.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I've always wondered how that stone would work on a razor. If there's room, I'd like to be included, thanks!

Rick


----------



## mhlee

Definitely, Rick! 

It's just ER and you so far.


----------



## Birnando

That is a very cool passaround.
I've used that stone on dozens of straight razors with great results, and this far my impression is that it will put a great finish on knives as well!
Good luck with it!


----------



## mainaman

i'd like to participate, i have 1,2,5,8, 12k pros, 30k after that progression on a razor will be nice to try


----------



## Pabloz

Michael,
Please count me in.

THANKS,
PZ


----------



## mhlee

I was expecting you to respond, Paul! Nice job on TK's suji!

The list so far:

EdipisReks
Pensacola Tiger
Mainaman
PZ


----------



## Crothcipt

I would like to try this out. I have been in a Tilman, Harner, and the Yamawaku Nakiri pass a rounds. Also the sigma II select.


----------



## Pabloz

mhlee said:


> I was expecting you to respond, Paul! Nice job on TK's suji!
> 
> The list so far:
> 
> EdipisReks
> Pensacola Tiger
> Mainaman
> PZ




THANK YOU SIR for including me and the compliment.

PZ


----------



## mhlee

You're welcome, Paul. 

You're in Crothcipt. We're up to 5 now.


----------



## EdipisReks

i broke my right hand tonight, so please put me on the back of the list.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

EdipisReks said:


> i broke my right hand tonight, so please put me on the back of the list.



:curse:

May your recovery be quick.

Rick


----------



## Crothcipt

Ouch. that really sux. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## DwarvenChef

If I get down there I'll give it a try  

I'll also have an item that was given to me at a WCG that I'll be passing on to a new home if I get down there


----------



## SpikeC

So sorry to hear this! That REALLY sucks big time. I hope you heal fast!



EdipisReks said:


> i broke my right hand tonight, so please put me on the back of the list.


----------



## EdipisReks

SpikeC said:


> So sorry to hear this! That REALLY sucks big time. I hope you heal fast!



thanks! i hope i do, too.


----------



## mhlee

SpikeC said:


> So sorry to hear this! That REALLY sucks big time. I hope you heal fast!



+1 That's a huge bummer!


----------



## Pabloz

EdipisReks said:


> i broke my right hand tonight, so please put me on the back of the list.



Get well soon.


----------



## EdipisReks

thanks guys! i heal very quickly (i was over a month ahead of schedule when i shattered my right leg a couple years ago), and i'm out of the splint now. i thinned a knife tonight and, while my hand hurt afterwards, it felt good. having said that, i get married soon and will be on honeymoon, so after August 12th is best for me, healthy or no.


----------



## mhlee

I'm giving this a bump because I'll be able to get this pass around started in a few weeks. Sorry for the delay. 

For those members who have already posted in this thread, please PM me with (1) the state that you reside and (2) how long you'd like to use it. If anyone wishes to use it longer than a few weeks, I'll put you at the back of the list so that the members that wish to quickly use this can give it a try and pass the stone onto the next member. 

If there's anyone else that wants to participate, please post in this thread that you're interested. 

Thanks.


----------



## Crothcipt

Just curious has this started yet??


----------



## mhlee

Not yet. I lent it out to a member at the WCG. As soon as I get it back, this will start. 

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## mhlee

This pass around will start by the end of this week. I'm finalizing the list of people. 

Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## mhlee

The stone is on its way to Crothcipt. He should have it today. Then to Pabloz, EdipisReks, and Pensacola Tiger. 

If anyone else wants to give the stone a try, please message me. Thanks.


----------



## kalaeb

Pm sent


----------



## Crothcipt

I like this very much. I used 3 knives on it and was very impressed with what I could see on the stone for cutting. The stone is very hard and light. I am not a person with too much experience with stones so I couldn't say if all stones over certain grit is hard, but this one is.

Now the other question I have is what is the difference between the "glass" stones and stone. I am just asking cause looking at prices the "glass" one is a few hundred cheaper.

This will be off tomorrow to Pablo. Ty for letting me try it out mhlee.


----------



## Pabloz

WOW...COOL...I hope it arrives before I send off the Harner passaround.

PZ


----------



## Crothcipt

I sent it off on thrs. so prob. mon..


----------



## Crothcipt

pablo you need to delete some pm's, so I can send you the tracking info.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Pabloz said:


> WOW...COOL...I hope it arrives before I send off the Harner passaround.
> 
> PZ



Paul, since the Harner is coming back to me, hold onto it until you get the stone and have a chance to use it.

Rick


----------



## Pabloz

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Paul, since the Harner is coming back to me, hold onto it until you get the stone and have a chance to use it.
> 
> Rick



THANK YOU SIR.

PZ


----------



## mhlee

Paul:

Stone is on its way to you. 

Have shipping info for you but can't send it because your mailbox is full.


----------



## Crothcipt

Crothcipt said:


> pablo you need to delete some pm's, so I can send you the tracking info.



ya still full.:eyebrow::spankarse:


----------



## Pabloz

Crothcipt said:


> ya still full.:eyebrow::spankarse:



Deleted 2 pages of stuff. Should be good now????

PZ


----------



## Lefty

Hmmm...thinking...thinking....


----------



## Pabloz

Michael,
Thank you very much for this opportunity.


Wish I could post photos but it'll have to wait until I can get them to another site. It appears that that I have to link a URL instaed of direct upload.

Anyway, the stone is totaly different than what I expected. Based on other reviews of Shapton stones this one was really smooth and "silky" feeling not at all glassy or scratchy. It cuts really fast as you can see swarf after 3-5 strokes on all alloys put on in. I ran S-35-VN, CPM 154, VG-10, Cruwear, O-1, Cowrey X, S-110-V and whatever the Harner is...I think 52100??? I washed the stone after each use and looked for loading and there was vitually none. There is also no wear to speak of after 10 long blades. I did not mic it but based on the visual there were no deep scratches or gouges. I really wish I could post a picture of the stone after all the work I put it through because it came out looking new. Usually after running 5 blades over a splash-n-go I can see where i worked the blades....on this one, NOT near as much...very impressive. Very little mud came up without nagura but just enough to keep it from loading. 

Michael...I'll sent it back w/o lapping just so you can see it and maybe get some pics posted. I'll PM you two pics I did get.

After putting the Harner on it I took the it back to the board and cut some stuff and the knife took on a totally different personality that I could actually feel. I've tried this with a bunch of other stones and this was quite different. This stone also excelled as a stropping stone. After washing the stone the fifth time I realized it was going to out live me. I can only imagine what a straight razor would feel like after a few light passes on this thing. I will be adding this one to the stone corral soon.

PZ


----------



## Pabloz

I would like to propose a change in order of delivery. 
Since I am sending the Harner back to Pensacola Tiger and he gets the stone after EdipisReks I can ship both to PT and then he could send the stone to ER to finish out the passaround. Would that be acceptable to y'all??

PZ


----------



## Crothcipt

I agree with Pablo, this stone still has my attention.


----------



## kalaeb

Paul, what was your progression to get to the 30k?


----------



## Pabloz

kalaeb said:


> Paul, what was your progression to get to the 30k?



Chosera 1-5-10k then the Shapton. Basically that's what I've got besides the SS line and a Kitayama 8k.

PZ


----------



## EdipisReks

Pabloz said:


> Chosera 1-5-10k then the Shapton. Basically that's what I've got besides the SS line and a Kitayama 8k.
> 
> PZ



when i get it i imagine my progression will be Chosera 1k, Shapton gass 4k, then Gesshin 8k or Kit. i have a SS 10k, as well.


----------



## Pabloz

EdipisReks said:


> when i get it i imagine my progression will be Chosera 1k, Shapton gass 4k, then Gesshin 8k or Kit. i have a SS 10k, as well.



My usual QUICK routine is 1200 Eze Lap then 8k DMT with a run on a Cr3O2 strop. FAST and clean.


----------



## Crothcipt

from the website,

"Honing with the 30,000-grit stone goes quickly when the edge has been properly prepared using a series of progressively finer stones. Normally one starts with the 1,000-grit stone (orange), and then works up through the 2,000 (green), the 5,000 (wine or "burgundy"), the 8,000 (melon) and then gives the blade a final honing with the 30,000-grit (purple) stone"

there is a ton more to read about it here too.

http://www.fine-tools.com/G-shapton30000.html

Pretty much I went after my kitayama then I tried a couple of blades back to the kitayama.


----------



## EdipisReks

Crothcipt said:


> from the website,
> 
> "Honing with the 30,000-grit stone goes quickly when the edge has been properly prepared using a series of progressively finer stones. Normally one starts with the 1,000-grit stone (orange), and then works up through the 2,000 (green), the 5,000 (wine or "burgundy"), the 8,000 (melon) and then gives the blade a final honing with the 30,000-grit (purple) stone"
> 
> there is a ton more to read about it here too.
> 
> http://www.fine-tools.com/G-shapton30000.html
> 
> Pretty much I went after my kitayama then I tried a couple of blades back to the kitayama.



ooh goody, i should be fine, then.


----------



## Pabloz

As fast as as it cut for a ultra fine stone I would think that once a 30k edge is established it would be really easy and quick to maintain simply by touching up on a daily basis. I don't believe it would need the full progression if done very regularly. It would also stand to reason that if done more frequently, that in the long run, less metal would be lost over the life of the knife. This is only speculation on my part as I have not invested alot of time doing frequent maintenance, but I was really impressed by how fast it cut. I can say that once I get a 8 or 10k edge set it is very easily touched up on the last grit used if done once some resistance is felt.

What say some of you high volume knife users...is this true for your routine as well.

PZ


----------



## mhlee

This is just an FYI for the other members who have messaged me about joining the passaround. We have a few additions.

After Pensacola Tiger, it'll go to EdipisReks, then to the following members:

Mainaman
Brainsausage
Kalaeb

And, I just wanted to thank you guys for being really good about keeping the stone moving. I'm glad you're all getting a good opportunity to use it.

If there are any issues with the order above, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Pabloz

The Shapton and the Harner left to Pensacola Tiger this morning. Should get to him by Thursday.

Michael,
THANK YOU again, very much, for this opportunity.

PZ


----------



## quantumcloud509

Crothcipt said:


> I like this very much. I used 3 knives on it and was very impressed with what I could see on the stone for cutting. The stone is very hard and light. I am not a person with too much experience with stones so I couldn't say if all stones over certain grit is hard, but this one is.
> 
> Now the other question I have is what is the difference between the "glass" stones and stone. I am just asking cause looking at prices the "glass" one is a few hundred cheaper.
> 
> This will be off tomorrow to Pablo. Ty for letting me try it out mhlee.



I am about to get kicked out of the house after I drop a paycheck or two on stones here within the next couple of weeks, so Id like to know how this stone compares to the glass stones as well please.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Pabloz said:


> The Shapton and the Harner left to Pensacola Tiger this morning. Should get to him by Thursday.
> 
> Michael,
> THANK YOU again, very much, for this opportunity.
> 
> PZ



Could you PM me with the tracking number?

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

The Shapton arrived today and I'm looking forward to using it, on both knives and razors.


----------



## mhlee

Awesome! I'm looking forward to your thoughts on how it is for knives and razors!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

The stone will be on its way to EdipisReks on Wednesday. 

I haven't got my writeup done, but it will be posted presently.

Thanks for the chance to use it!

Rick


----------



## EdipisReks

I got the stone today, safe and sound.


----------



## EdipisReks

i chipped my tall Takeda a bit taking a chicken apart today, and that was the perfect excuse to finally flatten out the front half profile a bit (it chipped in just the right place), which was the perfect time to use the Shapton 30k. it didn't seem to take a lot of metal off, but after 6 hours of thinning with the Shapton, and an awful lot of purple mud everywhere, it did the job. not much stone left, though. just kidding on that, of course. i went Beston 500 to Chosera 1k to Shapton Glass 4k to Gesshin 8k to the Shapton 30k, and the edge is off the hook. if i had this stone, it would completely replace my strops. i used it for perhaps 10 light strokes per side, after the Gesshin. can't wait to use it on all my knives! the Shapton cut better than i expected, but it's a very smooth, and slow stone, as one would expect. really, really nice.


----------



## mhlee

LOL @ using the Shapton for 6 hours! 

Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad you're using it!


----------



## Crothcipt

Ya I am def. missing the stone. Not sure how I am gonna swing a 500$ price tag but am looking at scoring one some time next year.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Okay, here's the promised report, after using it on both razors and knives. 

My usual routine for straights is to finish on a Shapton Pro 15k, and then strop on a CrO loaded balsa strop. I hoped to be able to shave off the 30k without anything other that a linen and leather hanging strop. I used the 30k as a finisher on three razors, a Wacker, a Le Grelot and a Harner. The results were very similar to the edge that I usually get, but I felt the loaded balsa strop added a bit of smoothness that was lacking coming off the 30k directly. 

I polished the edges of three knives, a Rodrigue CPM154 gyuto, a Masamoto KS wa-gyuto and a Nenox suji, all finished on a 6k Gesshin. There was improvement in my perception of sharpness in all three cases, most noticeable on the Masamoto. 

My impression of the stone is that I'd love to have one, but the pricetag is hard to justify.

My thanks to Michael for making this passaround possible.

Rick


----------



## EdipisReks

so, who gets this lovely stone next?


----------



## EdipisReks

sorry, i didn't see the list on page 5.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Crothcipt said:


> Ya I am def. missing the stone. Not sure how I am gonna swing a 500$ price tag but am looking at scoring one some time next year.



Im scared of this "scoring one" thing youre talking about.


----------



## Crothcipt

lol buying one can be scary.


----------



## mhlee

Since there's been a lot of positive feedback and interest from people to use this stone, I've gotten the OK from the head honcho and original owner (Mr. Dave Martell) to have an _extended length_ passaround for this stone. So, for those of you who were interested in using this stone for an extended period of time, you'll be able to do so. 

I was thinking of at least two weeks to a month for each member; if there is limited interest, we can extend it longer for those members who want to use it. Please just post in this thread that you'd like to use this stone and we'll try and accommodate everyone depending on the interest.


----------



## Crothcipt

wow I recommend everyone interested in sharpening try this out.


Hmmm when is Dave gonna have them for sale?????? :justkidding:


----------



## kalaeb

This stone is in my possession now, I look forward to some nice shaves in the near future. 

Thanks,


----------



## mhlee

mhlee said:


> Since there's been a lot of positive feedback and interest from people to use this stone, I've gotten the OK from the head honcho and original owner (Mr. Dave Martell) to have an _extended length_ passaround for this stone. So, for those of you who were interested in using this stone for an extended period of time, you'll be able to do so.
> 
> I was thinking of at least two weeks to a month for each member; if there is limited interest, we can extend it longer for those members who want to use it. Please just post in this thread that you'd like to use this stone and we'll try and accommodate everyone depending on the interest.



Is anyone else interested in using this stone? Those of you who previously participated in the passaround are welcome to use it again.


----------



## EdipisReks

mhlee said:


> Is anyone else interested in using this stone? Those of you who previously participated in the passaround are welcome to use it again.



i would totally like to use it again. would it be possible to keep it a couple weeks? i don't want to hit it hard, i just sometimes go a while when i don't have time to do knife stuff (grad school sucks for hobbies).


----------



## mhlee

EdipisReks said:


> i would totally like to use it again. would it be possible to keep it a couple weeks? i don't want to hit it hard, i just sometimes go a while when i don't have time to do knife stuff (grad school sucks for hobbies).



Yup. That's the idea. 

Kalaeb has it so just PM him and coordinate when you want to get it. If he still wants to use it, could you let him keep it until he wants? There's no one else who's after you so you can keep it as long as you'd like after he's done.


----------



## kalaeb

I can send it out in a bit. Pm me your info and I will get it in the post either Friday or Monday. Great stone, my razors have been spoiled.


----------



## mhlee

kalaeb said:


> I can send it out in a bit. Pm me your info and I will get it in the post either Friday or Monday. Great stone, my razors have been spoiled.



At this point in time, you guys could just send it back and forth if you want. There's no one else in line waiting to use it.


----------



## EdipisReks

sweet.


----------



## mpukas

mhlee said:


> Is anyone else interested in using this stone? Those of you who previously participated in the passaround are welcome to use it again.



I'd love to try this stone! Lemme know hat I need to do, if it's still possible to get in on it. Thanks! mpp


----------



## mhlee

mpukas said:


> I'd love to try this stone! Lemme know hat I need to do, if it's still possible to get in on it. Thanks! mpp



Just let Edipis have at least three weeks with it. 

Other than that, please don't gouge the stone, try to sharpen evenly over the entire face of the stone so it doesn't dish because it's expensive and I would hate to have to constantly flatten it. (FWIW, I haven't seen the stone in several months). And $300 in insurance. 

Besides the above, use it a lot. 

For the people who previously used it, did you guys use it as a splash and go, or short soak? What worked best?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I used splash and go, just like my other Shapton Pros. 

I'd take another turn with it, but I'm afraid I'd want to buy one if I did, it's that good.

Thanks for the passaround!

Rick


----------



## mhlee

Thanks, Rick.

Just keep borrowing it. As long as you don't have to pay postage more than - about 20 times? - you'll come out ahead without having to buy one!


----------



## EdipisReks

mhlee said:


> Just let Edipis have at least three weeks with it.
> 
> Other than that, please don't gouge the stone, try to sharpen evenly over the entire face of the stone so it doesn't dish because it's expensive and I would hate to have to constantly flatten it. (FWIW, I haven't seen the stone in several months). And $300 in insurance.
> 
> Besides the above, use it a lot.
> 
> For the people who previously used it, did you guys use it as a splash and go, or short soak? What worked best?



i used it splash and go, worked great!


----------



## Crothcipt

I used it pretty much as splash and go like the website I linked earlier said. Soaking it would change the color and the grit(?). It worked great that way. I def. fell in love with a stone.


----------



## mpukas

mhlee said:


> Just let Edipis have at least three weeks with it.
> 
> Other than that, please don't gouge the stone, try to sharpen evenly over the entire face of the stone so it doesn't dish because it's expensive and I would hate to have to constantly flatten it. (FWIW, I haven't seen the stone in several months). And $300 in insurance.
> 
> Besides the above, use it a lot.
> 
> For the people who previously used it, did you guys use it as a splash and go, or short soak? What worked best?



Cool! I'll PM EdipidReks my mailing info. I'm in no rush, so whenever you've had enough with it... 

Just to clarify - I should NOT flatten it, just sharpen on it? I plan on sharpening a couple of my SRs, and a couple of kitchen knives just to see what the edge is like on them with it.


----------



## mhlee

mpukas said:


> Cool! I'll PM EdipidReks my mailing info. I'm in no rush, so whenever you've had enough with it...
> 
> Just to clarify - I should NOT flatten it, just sharpen on it? I plan on sharpening a couple of my SRs, and a couple of kitchen knives just to see what the edge is like on them with it.



For your razors, I understand that you have to use a flat stone, so go ahead and flatten it. I just do not want people to flatten it constantly because it's not a thick stone to begin with, it's expensive, and I would like as many people to use it as possible. 

So please try to use the entire surface area of the stone, rather than just focusing on the center and don't flatten it more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## mpukas

mhlee said:


> For your razors, I understand that you have to use a flat stone, so go ahead and flatten it. I just do not want people to flatten it constantly because it's not a thick stone to begin with, it's expensive, and I would like as many people to use it as possible.
> 
> So please try to use the entire surface area of the stone, rather than just focusing on the center and don't flatten it more than absolutely necessary.



I have (3) Shapton GS's - 1k, 4k and 8k, so I'm familiar with how thin they are. I find they dish very slowly, and I don't flatten mine very often, and as little as necessary. The higher the grit, the less use they get and the less they dish on me. I do try to use the entire stone AMAP to avoid dishing. I'm not expecting to a lot of sharpening on it, so it may not need any flattening at all. Thanks again - really looking foreward to it! mpp


----------



## mhlee

mpukas said:


> I have (3) Shapton GS's - 1k, 4k and 8k, so I'm familiar with how thin they are. I find they dish very slowly, and I don't flatten mine very often, and as little as necessary. The higher the grit, the less use they get and the less they dish on me. I do try to use the entire stone AMAP to avoid dishing. I'm not expecting to a lot of sharpening on it, so it may not need any flattening at all. Thanks again - really looking foreward to it! mpp



This is a Pro, not a GS. It's different.


----------



## mpukas

mhlee said:


> This is a Pro, not a GS. It's different.



oops - missed that. my bad. Didn't know there was a 30k pro, thought there was only 30k GS. No matter - still looking forward to trying it, and I'll treat it with tender loving care.


----------



## EdipisReks

this just arrived to me again today, safe and sound. can't wait to use it!


----------



## mpukas

??


----------



## EdipisReks

i still have it, Mike was kind enough to let me use it on some other people's knives that passed my work table recently. i'll get it back on the road this week, after i get the last of those finished up.


----------



## mpukas

Stone arrived today, safe and sound. Surface feels like glass. Looking forward to using it. Thanks ER & Mike!


----------



## mpukas

sent back to ER today. 

Really amazing stone. The highest grit stone I have i a Gesshin 8K. While there is a noticeable difference in edge polish and sharpness going form 8K, I think to really appreciate what it does there would need to be a couple of other steps in between, such as something in the 12k range, and then something around 20k. Been so busy I didnt' get tp play with it as much as I had hoped, but really enjoyed it while I used it. Thanks again! mpp


----------

